# Waiting Lists, N. Ireland



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this site and still finding my feet. Not sure how blowing bubbles thing works yet so sending everyone kisses instead 
A big thankyou to Dahlia, Mary C and Emmaelizabeth for making me feel welcome today!! 

I see someone had asked  back in August re waiting lists. Does anyone have any more or new info? 
I'm a tad confused now as to how the waiting list thing works. Does it matter who your consultant is?

We are with Dr Williamson at RFC , she seems very nice. We had our initial appointment with her back in Jan 07. My DH had a biopsy in August to see if we can go down the ICSI route (as we had a failed vasectomy reversal in June 06). We spoke to someone on the phone the day after the biop and he said something about 10,000 and twitchers. This bit kinda went over my head for my biggest fear had been quoshed, that nothing was going to be possible, so when he said it was i kinda didn't hear much else!

Alas, the waiting !! Waiting and waiting and more waiting. Finally a brown envelope peeped its most welcome head through my letterbox with an appointment for Dec 19th. Although I believe that yet again this is just another review from the biop which was in Aug. So i'm not sure if that means we're not even on the waiting list for treatment yet. 

Can anyone shed any light? Or tell me how your appointments etc have been going with regards time?


----------



## MOODY (Nov 15, 2007)

HI  Tearful,   wecome to FF. your in the best place for info. Chear up  someone on this site, will have the same problem and am sure will contact you soon. I would be lost without FF. 
          MOODY XX


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Moody 

Thankyou for the welcome   . 

 Hi MrsAb 

Thankyou for your advice. I phoned my health board today (northern) and asked about waiting lists. Lady said she would have to ask a colleague and call me back, which she did. Although didn't have any info for me. She said that beacuse there is so many different treatments etc they couldn't give an estimate. She said it does vary from board to board but referred me back to the RFC for estimates. Alas , i'm none the wiser. Also a bit downhearted for when i looked up the Northern Ireland Health Board websites i found out that the Northern Board is the 2nd largest board with regards how many people they cater for. I know that obviously not everyone will be recieving or waiting for fertility treatment but it still did make me think that waiting is going to go on for a long time yet!   

xx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

DH and I are in Western Board.  We were with Altnagelvin but got transfered to RVH when our consultant at Altnagelvin wanted DH's SA to be done again and they had 4/5 month wait which he said was too long so referred us to RVH as an urgent case.  We had initial consultation at RVH end May this year, DH's SA was done in August, we got letter a week later saying that although his count is reduce, there's enough that IVF will be appropriate.  Currently waiting for review appointmant to come.  have been told that reviews are sent out 2-3 months after SA and we'll get about 6 weeks notice.  Hoping to receive appoiontment in next couple of weeks and estimate that it'll be for end Jan/beg Feb08.  I was told that we'll sign consent forms at the review and consultant decides whether to put us on list for IVF straight away.  Once on list it's 12-14 months before treatment.  

IF is heartbreaking, for me the hardest thing has been seeing so many friends/family getting pg and having LO's.


----------

